
How many scholarly articles are written in LaTeX? - apepe
https://www.authorea.com/107393_latex
======
arcanus
Surprised engineering is so low. In my field (computational fluid dynamics) it
is quite common, certainly would expect it to be the majority.

I've published 10+ papers, all in LaTeX. So I am admittedly quite biased.

------
nanis
_Too few_ for my taste.

